# CZ 82 Pistol



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with a CZ 82? I've heard good things about them and was thinking about getting one. Anyone know where to get one around Ohio area?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

heres a CZ 52 i seen on swapgiant

http://www.swapgiant.com/-89/posts/...irearms_for_Firearms/16806_Sell_or_Trade.html

not familiar with CZ guns, may just be a different calibre. 

a guy i work with has all kinds of old Eastern Bloc guns and raves about their simplicity and quality, as well as cheap ammo for them.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've shot my buddies CZ.
Real nice gun! Fits the hand well, shoots accurate.
I think ammo (7.62 x 25?) was a lil hard to get though.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

creekcrawler said:


> I've shot my buddies CZ.
> Real nice gun! Fits the hand well, shoots accurate.
> I think ammo (7.62 x 25?) was a lil hard to get though.


some guys at Bill Goodmans gun shows sell the 7.65x25(russian, romanian surplus) in bulk or 80 (?) round boxes. think 80 rds went for something like $8 

you can also find those various 7.62 sizes through cheaperthandirt.com really cheap.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

The CZ 82 uses 9mm x 18 (Makarov) ammunition.

They are available at: http://www.aimsurplus.com/product.aspx?item=F3CZ82&groupid=3

Google CZ 82 to find some reviews about the pistol.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Just picked up a CZ83 in .380 (9 browning) on the recommendation of an old friend that possesses a wealth of knowledge on mil-surplus guns.

He has several CZ's and says they are better than most.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I have shot and owned a CZ 82 and for the money they make great guns. They shoot straight and feel good in your hand. If you have your curio and relic license you can have one shipped to your door for around 210 dollars from AIM. If you are not it may be worth the 30 dollars to get one that way you can have any c/r03 gun shipped directly to you.They are surplus so if you buy one expect to have some cosmo to clean up. Cleanup is simple, gun break down is one of the easiest I have done. Thyey will also have some holster wear and show some signs of useage. They should come with a spare magazine with a leather mag holder, and a leather holster.

9x18 Mak ammo is cheap and plentiful right now.

You will not be dissapointed in the purchase.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

we have a CZ 75B in a 9mm and just bought a CZ 2075 Rami in a .40 and these are by far the best shooting guns ive shot... we prob blasted well over 2000 rounds in the 9 and not one miss feed or jam. alot of them r alittle on the hevy side, but the recoil on them are low, even in that short .40.....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Cool Hunter said:


> Does anyone have any experience with a CZ 82? I've heard good things about them and was thinking about getting one. Anyone know where to get one around Ohio area?


i think i seen one at stonewall in brecksville. 440-526-0029


----------

